
Donkey ambulance helps Afghan women give birth safely - DanBC
http://www.trust.org/item/20131004155212-bt0uh/?source=hpeditorial
======
DanBC
From OP:

> _Afghanistan has one of the highest maternal, infant and child mortality
> rates in the world. Maternal deaths are 10 times higher than the number of
> civilians killed in a decade-long conflict that has claimed tens of
> thousands of lives._

Wow.

([http://www.trust.org/item/20130906113921-sr2d8/?source=hptop](http://www.trust.org/item/20130906113921-sr2d8/?source=hptop))

> _in this documentary, called SISTER, first-time director Brenda Davis
> exposes the health risks faced by many pregnant women in developing
> countries. She turns the camera on women as they give birth and on the
> devoted health workers who deal with the blood and pain of childbirth in
> places where healthcare facilities are poor or non-existent._

> _In the United States, one in 4,800 women dies from childbirth-related
> causes. In Cambodia, the rate is one in 48, according to the film._

> _One in 27 Ethiopian women dies from causes related to childbirth._

([http://www.irinnews.org/report/95900/south-sudan-the-
biggest...](http://www.irinnews.org/report/95900/south-sudan-the-biggest-
threat-to-a-woman-s-life))

> Childbirth and pregnancy, rather than conflict, are the nation’s biggest
> killers of girls and women.

> _“One in seven South Sudanese women will die in pregnancy or childbirth,
> often because of infections (from puerperal fever and retained placenta),
> haemorrhaging, or obstructed births, with a lack of access to healthcare
> facilities playing a large role in their deaths,” SAS found._

Most deaths are preventable, using very simple steps.

Don't put rice in the birth canal to "lure the baby out"
([http://www.irinnews.org/report/83929/timor-leste-gently-
comb...](http://www.irinnews.org/report/83929/timor-leste-gently-combating-
harmful-childbirth-traditions))

Use sterile instruments to cut the umbilical cord
([http://www.irinnews.org/report/95213/papua-new-guinea-
tetanu...](http://www.irinnews.org/report/95213/papua-new-guinea-tetanus-
vaccination-campaign-underway)), don't use a sharp shell or dirty knife
([http://www.irinnews.org/report/87466/guinea-bissau-
hospital-...](http://www.irinnews.org/report/87466/guinea-bissau-hospital-
births-on-rise)) nor a sharp sliver of bamboo
([http://www.irinnews.org/report/93979/myanmar-improving-
mater...](http://www.irinnews.org/report/93979/myanmar-improving-maternal-and-
childcare-in-the-east)). (Also, don't try and push the baby out by pushing the
stomach)

Although some problems are much harder to deal with, such as war or corruption
([http://www.irinnews.org/report/93420/uganda-too-many-
deaths-...](http://www.irinnews.org/report/93420/uganda-too-many-deaths-in-
childbirth)).

Sterile kits are not that expensive - only about $0.50
([http://www.irinnews.org/printreport.aspx?reportid=80089](http://www.irinnews.org/printreport.aspx?reportid=80089))

> The TBAs are also provided with disposable safe delivery kits with
> sterilised birthing supplies that include gloves, a plastic apron, a plastic
> sheet, soap, clamps, a new razor, string and cotton balls.

> "These cost only Rs 40 [about US$0.50]," said Qureshi. "If these kits are
> made cheaper still and made easily available in the market, this would
> further help ensure adherence to hygienic practices."

